# brilliant



## ThomasK

Our evaluative adjectives often refer to light, I think. I think of "*brilliant*" in English, but I think there will be more that refer to high-quality, extreme-beauty. I suppose dazzling, shining, gleaming, all fit into this category: all referring to light (shining...) and quality or beauty.  How about your language?

Dutch: *briljant, schitterend* (iterative -eren, just as in glit-tery), _*sprankelend *_(probably related with "sparkling" in English, but mainly referring to wit, originality), _*stralend *(radiating)... _We also have a verb, "uitblinken" (shine out), but "blinkend" (shining) seems dialectal to me...


----------



## Yendred

In French, I can mention:
_*brillant*_: can translate _bright _(concrete meaning) or _brillant _(abstract meaning)
_*éblouissant*_: (from _éblouir_: to dazzle with light) dazzling
_*éclatant*_: (from _éclat_: brightness of light) resounding/sensational
_*étincelant*_: sparkling
_*flamboyant*_:  blazing/flaming (also used as is in English when talking about _flamboyant Gothic style_)
_*illustre*_: illustrious (from Latin _illustris_: bright)
*lumineux*: (from _lumière_: light) cristal clear/brillant
_*radieux*_: radiant
_*clinquant*_: glitzy/flashy, in a pejorative sense

There are also abstract meanings for _lumière _(light):
_Donne nous tes *lumières *sur le sujet _= Give us your knowledge about the subject
_C'est une *lumière *_= He/she is a very intelligent person


----------



## Dymn

*Spanish*: _brillante_ (intelligence)_, deslumbrante _(_lumbre _is archaic for "light"; beauty), _radiante _(beauty)... also adjectives from _splendeo _"to shine, glitter, etc." in Latin: _espléndido_, _esplendoroso, respl*a*ndeciente__, _all of them found in English too.

Also sometimes references to "light" can be satirical: _lumbreras _("fool, idiot"), _iluminado _(somebody who has _ideas de bombero_ lit. "firefigher ideas", crazy ideas, especially if already proven to be disastrous).


----------



## Yendred

Dymn said:


> _iluminado _(somebody who has _ideas de bombero_ lit. "firefigher ideas", crazy ideas, especially if already proven to be disastrous).



Indeed. I didn't think of the French equivalent: *illuminé*

Oddly enough, the difference is subtle between:
_C'est une _*lumière *= He's very intelligent
_C'est un *illuminé *_= He's crazy

Note that _illuminé _often refers to someone who has gone crazy/radicalized because he was infuenced by religious/sectarian ideas.


----------



## Dymn

In *Portuguese*, the Enlightenment is called _Iluminismo_. Whenever I read it I always think of it of some guys gathering around having some crackpot ideas  

Also in *Catalan* _estar com un llum _"to be like a light" is yet another way to say someone's crazy.


----------



## ThomasK

I just thought of "lucid/e", which is very positive. Then elucidate, like il-lustr-ate…  I do not see the Association of light and craziness, but I did think of "lunatic", where the moon plays a role. 

@Yendred: great examples.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

-*«Λαμπρός, -ρή, -ρό»* [lamˈbrɔs] (masc.), [lamˈbri] (fem.), [lamˈbrɔ] (neut.) --> _brilliant, shining, gleaming_ < Classical deverbative adj. *«λαμπρός, -ρά, -ρόν» lămprós* (masc.), *lămprā́* (fem.), *lămprón* (neut.) --> _bright, radiant, illustrious, joyous, splendid, brilliant_ < Classical v. *«λάμπω» lắmpō* --> _to lighten, glow, illuminate_ (possibly from a nasalised variant of PIE *leh₂p- _to glow, light_ cf Hitt. lāpp-/lapp- _to glow, flash_, Ltv. lāpa, _torch_, but for Beekes this etymology is problematic due to the nasalisation).
-*«Εκθαμβωτικός, -κή, -κό»* [ek.θam.vɔ.tiˈkɔs] (masc.), [ek.θam.vɔ.tiˈci] (masc.), [ek.θam.vɔ.tiˈkɔ] (neut.) --> _dazzling, glaring_ (a 1887 construction) < Classical preposition & prefix *«ἐκ» ĕk* + Classical neut. noun *«θάμβος» tʰắmbŏs* --> _amazement, fright_ (of Pre-Greek origin).
-*«Αστραφτερός, -ρή, -ρό»* [as.traf.teˈɾɔs] (masc.), [as.traf.teˈɾi] (fem.), [as.traf.teˈɾɔ] (neut.) --> _blazing, sparkling, glittering_ < Classical fem. noun *«ἀστραπή» ăstrapḗ* & *«ἀστεροπή» ăstĕrŏpḗ* --> _lightning, lightning bolt_ (possibly a compound of Classical *«ἄστρον» ắstrŏn* (neut.) --> _star_ (PIE *h₂stēr- _star_ inherited IE word common to almost all IE languages) + Classical noun *«ὤψ» ṓp͜s* (with disputed gender) --> _eye, face, countenance_ (PIE *h₃ekʷ- _to see_ cf Skt. ईक्षते (īkṣate), _to look, observe_)).
-*«Απαστράπτων, -ουσα, -ον»* [a.paˈstrap.tɔn] (masc.), [a.paˈstrap.tu.sa] (fem.), [a.paˈstrap.tɔn] (neut.), learned adj. --> _sparkling, gleaming, resplendent_ < Byz Gr v. *«ἀπαστράπτω» apastráptō* --> _to be shiny, glitter, sparkle_ < Classical prefix & preposition *«ἀπό» ăpó* + «ἄστρον» (see above).
-*«Φωτεινός, -νή, -νό»* [fɔ.tiˈnɔs] (masc.), [fɔ.tiˈni] (fem.), [fɔ.tiˈnɔ] (neut.) --> _shining, bright_ < Classical adj. *«φωτεινός, -νή, -νόν» pʰōtei̯nós* (masc.), *pʰōtei̯nḗ* (fem.), *pʰōtei̯nón* (neut.) --> _shining, bright, clear, distinct_ < Classical neut. noun *«φάος/φῶς» pʰắŏs* (uncontracted)/*pʰôs* (contracted). «Φωτεινή» is a (not so common) first name for females.
-*«Επιφανής, -νής, -νές»* [e.pi.faˈnis] (masc. & fem.), [e.pi.faˈnes] (neut.) --> _illustrious_ < Classical adj. *«ἐπιφανής, -νής, -νές» ĕpĭpʰănḗs* (masc. & fem.), *ĕpĭpʰănés* (neut.) --> _illustrious, glorious, god manifest_ < Classical prefix & preposition *«ἐπί» ĕpí* + Classical v. *«φαίνω» pʰaí̯nō*. «Ἐπιφανής» was a common epithet in antiquity for historical figures, eg Antiochus IV Epiphanes.
-*«Ακτινοβόλος, -α, -ο»* [ak.ti.nɔˈvɔ.lɔs] (masc.), [ak.ti.nɔˈvɔ.la] (fem.), [ak.ti.nɔˈvɔ.lɔ] (neut.) --> _radiant, beaming, stunning_ < Classical adj. *«ἀκτινοβόλος, -λος, -λον» ăktĭnŏbólŏs* (masc. & fem.), *ăktĭnŏbólŏn* (neut.) --> _s/he who's sending forth rays_ < Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«ἀκτίς» ăktís* (nom. sing.), *«ἀκτῖνος» ăktînŏs* (gen. sing.) + Classical v. *«βάλλω» bắllō*.
-*«Λαμπερός, -ρή, -ρό»* [lam.beˈɾɔs] (masc.), [lam.beˈɾi] (fem.), [lam.beˈɾɔ] (neut.) --> _lambent, lucent, glamorous_, possibly from the Classical deverbative adj. *«λαμπυρός, -ρά, -ρόν» lămpŭrós* (masc.), *lămpŭrā́* (fem.), *lămpŭrón* (neut.) --> _shining, illuminating, shimmering_ < Classical v. *«λαμπυρίζω» lămpŭrízō* --> _to illuminate, shimmer, shine steadily_ (see etymology of «λάμπω»).


----------



## ThomasK

That is an impressive list, thanks. Are they all in use nowadays? --- I have also been wondering about which of these have been adopted in European languages, but I think there are few. I mean: "lamp" is just "lamp", I am afraid. Only phenomenon, epiphany, I suppose. Nothing with "aktino", I think. No words with "aster", "thambos', I think. Isn't that strange?


----------



## In-Su

Yendred said:


> _*brillant*_: can translate _bright _(concrete meaning) or _brilliant _(abstract meaning)


Actually, _brillant_ can be rendered as "bright" both in the proper and figurative sense — shining strongly vs very clever.


----------



## ThomasK

Had not thought of that. Exxcellent observation. I cannot see such a link in Dutch, but of course there are "enlightened" people, "verlichte", and I suppose that is a very positive qualification as well.


----------



## Awwal12

In Russian most words here are apparently of Church Slavonic origin, judging on the affixes. The forms below are adverbs (identical to short sg. neuter adjectives; it's difficult to say what we actually have in typical exclamations), but equivalent adjectives can be perfectly used as attributives or predicates in suitable contexts anyway.



восхитительно (voskhitítel'no) - amazing; more literally, ~upsnatching;

прекрасно (prekrásno) - beautiful; more literally, ~overpretty;

превосходно (prevoskhódno) - excellent; more literally, surpassing; even more literally, ~overupgoing;

прелестно (preléstno) - charming, fascinating; more literally, ~overflattering (although Church Slavonic льсть is originally more related to intrigue, lies and seduction);

замечательно (zamechátel'no) - ramarkable, outstanding < noticeable (or, rather, "making one to notice").



Not a single term related to brilliance, radiance etc., though.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In Sardinian language to describe a brilliant / smart person we don't use brilliant or similar adjectives, but we use to say "acutu" (sharp), which is also the past participle of the verb "acutare" (to sharpen), derived from Latin "ăcūtāre" (to sharpen)

_Est una persone acuta _(It's a brilliant / smart person)
_Est un'homine acutu _(it's a brilliant / sharp man)
_Est unu pitzinnu acutu _(it's a brilliant / sharp / lively child)


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

светлина (svétlina) _noun_ = _"light"_
светол (svétol) _adj._ = _"bright", "shiny", "light"_; but in figurative meaning: _"happy", "intelligent", "majestic"_
пресветол (présvetol) _adj._ = _"too bright", "too shiny"_; but in figurative meaning: _"majestic"_
просветлен (prósvetlen) _adj._ = _"enlightened"_; but in figurative meaning: _"educated", "well-informed"_

сјај (sjaj) _noun_ = _"shine", "brightness"_, _"brilliance"_; but in figurative meaning: _"beauty"_
сјаен (sjáen) _adj. = "shiny", "bright", "brilliant"_; but in figurative meaning: _"exceptional", "impressive"_

блесок (blésok) _noun_ = _"flash", "shine", "brilliance"_; but in figurative meaning: _"beauty", "glamor"_
блескав (bléskav) _adj. = "shiny", "flashy", "brilliant"_; but in figurative meaning: _"glamorous", "impressive"_


----------



## Awwal12

Ah, yes, there is still one somewhat related in Russian:
блестяще (blestyásche) - brilliantly, lit. glittering


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> That is an impressive list, thanks. Are they all in use nowadays?


Yes they're in use with the exception perhaps of «απαστράπτων» which is learned and rare. 


ThomasK said:


> --- I have also been wondering about which of these have been adopted in European languages, but I think there are few. I mean: "lamp" is just "lamp", I am afraid. Only phenomenon, epiphany, I suppose. Nothing with "aktino", I think. No words with "aster", "thambos', I think. Isn't that strange?


Are you sure? Astronomy, Astrology, Astrolabe, Astronaut etc


----------



## eno2

Dymn said:


> , _iluminado _(somebody who has _ideas de bombero_ lit. "firefigher ideas", crazy ideas, especially if already proven to be disastrous).


I resent instinctively the extremely pejorative use of iluminado, but it's perhaps true that it's used that way.
A first check in WR doesn't seem to corrobate it. iluminado - Definición - WordReference.com
DLE doesn't go that far either. 3. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que, sin atender a razonamientos, cree estaren posesión de la verdad absoluta. U. t. c. s.
and defines iluminación así:
. f. Rel. Esclarecimiento interior místico experimental o racional.
Lo que es correcto para la iluminación Budista. No hace falta tildar a  estas personas de locos.

I knew the expression 'ideas de bombero'. I resented it too. It's  shedding a very ugly light on firefighters, which is a marvelous profession.



ThomasK said:


> Had not thought of that. Exxcellent observation. I cannot see such a link in Dutch, but of course there are "enlightened" people, "verlichte", and I suppose that is a very positive qualification as well.


 What's the link with Yendred's shining strongly, bright?
Verlicht is receiving light. Literally.
'Verlichte' is "spiritually totally accomplished"
.


ThomasK said:


> Only phenomenon, epiphany, I suppose.



What do you mean?

To me.
*<ἐπιφανής, -ής, -ές*
*(συνήθως για τους θεούς) που εμφανίζεται (ξαφνικά)*>ἐπιφανής - Βικιλεξικό
doesn't fit in the list of apmoy70, nothing to do with light.

Epiphany etymology:   From Greek epihainein, reveal.


----------



## ThomasK

Epiphany : /faino/, seem, is in his list (third but last). 

"Verlicht": not with Y"s word but with the idea of "brilliant"??? Maybe, an enlightened person is brilliant, in that s/he can also spread "his/ her" light well.


----------



## ThomasK

apmoy70 said:


> Yes they're in use with the exception perhaps of «απαστράπτων» which is learned and rare.
> 
> Are you sure? Astronomy, Astrology, Astrolabe, Astronaut etc


True of course. But not "thamb-", I think...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Epiphany : /faino/, seem, is in his list (third but last).


 
I know it's in his list.
My post was criticizing the presence of epiphany  in his list by giving the etymology of epiphany.


ThomasK said:


> Maybe, an enlightened person is brilliant, in that s/he can also spread "his/ her" light well.



Verlicht is receiving light, not spreading light. Illumimated is not really the same as eluminating.  Not even in the figurative.
Many a illuminated person is not spreading illumination like the Buddha did  but simply living it. Like Shravaka's, for instance.  It's not like such a person or a Bodhisattva is glowing in the dark.   And you don't have to be brilliant to be illuminated, but not a total fool (iluminado in Spanish) neither.


----------



## ThomasK

Of course not literally glowing, but what I think is that those persons have  some kind of charism in general, and that might be a reason for mentioning it here. But strictly speaking you are quite right, no doubt. I have just been wondering  about whether one could say it somehow fits into this context...

/faino/ is "to shine", but OK, it does not really have to do with "brilliance", that is right, I suppose. @apmoy70 : what do you think? Does it it in here? 
I'd link it more with perception as in the other thread I started.


----------



## ThomasK

Awwal12 said:


> In Russian most words here are apparently of Church Slavonic origin, judging on the affixes. The forms below are adverbs (identical to short sg. neuter adjectives; it's difficult to say what we actually have in typical exclamations), but equivalent adjectives can be perfectly used as attributives or predicates in suitable contexts anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> восхитительно (voskhitítel'no) - amazing; more literally, ~upsnatching;
> 
> прекрасно (prekrásno) - beautiful; more literally, ~overpretty;
> 
> превосходно (prevoskhódno) - excellent; more literally, surpassing; even more literally, ~overupgoing;
> 
> прелестно (preléstno) - charming, fascinating; more literally, ~overflattering (although Church Slavonic льсть is originally more related to intrigue, lies and seduction);
> 
> замечательно (zamechátel'no) - ramarkable, outstanding < noticeable (or, rather, "making one to notice").
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single term related to brilliance, radiance etc., though.


@Awwal12 : Not one then? In what kind of adjectives (or senses) do you refer to light then? I think in the word for explaining, I think. No? How about the literal 'shining', 'bright', etc.?


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> /faino/ is "to shine",


*φαίνω* • (phaínō) ,
means  etymologically 'shine, appear' and also 'reveal, disclose', and in epiphany it's '(godly) revelation , disclosure', more  than it is  'shine' or 'brillancy'.

Nowadays  pronunciated /ˈfe.no/ as in φαίνομαι= to appear

I don't think φαίνω  still exists in Modern Greek


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> ...
> 
> /faino/ is "to shine", but OK, it does not really have to do with "brilliance", that is right, I suppose. @apmoy70 : what do you think? Does it it in here?
> I'd link it more with perception as in the other thread I started.


Well it derives from *«φῶς»* which is _light_.


eno2 said:


> (phaínō) ,
> means  etymologically 'shine, appear' and also 'reveal, disclose', and in epiphany it's '(godly) revelation , disclosure', more  than it is  'shine' or 'brillancy'.
> 
> Nowadays  pronunciated /ˈfe.no/ as in φαίνομαι= to appear
> 
> I don't think φαίνω  still exists in Modern Greek


The active «φαίνω» indeed is not used is MoGr, its mediopassive *«φαίνομαι»* though is alive and kicking


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*skvělý* = excellent, splendid, superb, ...;
adv. *skvěle!* = great! splendid! (= excellently, splendidly!);

_Odvádíš *skvělou* práci._ = You're doing a fine job.
_Donald Trump měl dnes *skvělou* řeč. _= Donald Trump made an excellent speech today.
_Tato škola má *skvělé* učitele._ = This school has excellent teachers.

The adjective *skvělý* is common. It has no other meaning in contemporary Czech than "excellent", esp. it does NOT mean "shining, radiant, glittering, ...".

However, it is derived from the verb *skvíti se* (= to shine), now bookish and rarely used:
_jeho hlava *skvěla se* jako slunce_ =  his head *shone* like sun _(about a fair-haired prince in a fairy tale);_

In Russian, the adjective *блестящий* (derived from the verb *блестеть* = to shine, to glitter, to sparkle) still has both meanings ("glittering/shining" and "excellent"):

_*блестящие* звезды_ = zářící hvězdy (CZ) = shining stars;
_*блестящий* успех_ = skvělý úspěch (CZ) = excellent success/achievement;


----------



## ThomasK

That is the case in Dutch, too: most people don't realize the link with light... Thanks!


----------



## nimak

Awwal12 said:


> Ah, yes, there is still one somewhat related in Russian:
> блестяще (blestyásche) - brilliantly, lit. glittering


What about "пресветлый царь", "пресветлый князь" etc.?


----------



## Awwal12

Only in titles (where it's just calqued from Latin through European languages).


----------



## nimak

@Awwal12
But there is also "пресветлый праздник" or "просветленный человек".


----------



## Awwal12

Indeed. Although these are confined to religious/spiritual vocabulary (пресветлый is, obviously, a loan from Church Slavonic) and are very remotely related to the original topic.


----------



## ThomasK

Could you transcribe the words? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Awwal12

пресветлый - presvétlyi ~[pɾʲɪ'svʲɛtɫəi̯]
просветлённый - prosvetlyónnyi ~[pɾəsvʲɪt'lʲɵn:əi̯]


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, I cannot find them in your first list, I think. What do these mean? The /pre/ is over- again, I suppose...


----------



## Awwal12

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, I cannot find them in your first list, I think. What do these mean? The /pre/ is over- again, I suppose...


pre/svet/l/yi - adj. "illustrious", literally "overlight", from "svétlyi" - adj. "light" ("not dark", about light levels or colour shades), derived from "svet" (n. "light"), i.e. light-ish.

pro/svet/l/yon/n/yi - passive past participle and related verbal adjective "enlightened" (in spiritual meaning), literally "lightened through" ("made light through"), from v. "prosvetlít'" - ~"to lighten", more literally ~"to have sth lightened through", from "svétlyi" (see above).

Cf. also просвещённый (pro/svesch/ón/n/yi) - "enlightened" (in the meaning of education), lit. "lightened through" (i.e. "transilluminated", "made so that the light has passed through") - another Church Slavonic loanword, with its native counterpart being "просвеченный" (pro/svéch/en/n/yi) - "transilluminated" (and a set of adjacent, but also not very figurative, meanings, like "X-rayed").


----------



## ThomasK

Great information, thanks. So here we clearly have a light-related evaluative adjective, don't we? (By the way: I think I remember there are verbs in Slavic Languages that refer to explanation and contain the root /svet/, aren't there?)


----------

